
Quantum Satellite Links Extend More Than 1k Kilometers - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/aerospace/satellites/entangled-satellite
======
samizdis
Research paper cited in article:

Entanglement-based secure quantum cryptography over 1,120 kilometres - Nature

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2401-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2401-y)

